# More Trout And Big Flounder On The Pamlico.



## NCbassattack

Pamlico Sound still giving up big fish.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

NCbassattack said:


> Pamlico Sound still giving up big fish.


I herd there getting ready to cut off the keeping of flounder for a couple years???


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Some fantastic eats there


----------



## NCbassattack

They have rebounded well from low numbers in the 90s. I have not heard anything about such restrictions in our waters.


----------



## slab nabbit

This has been in the works since February. Read the proposal for NC. It will be finalized at the 08/21-23 meeting. It will probably close Flounder the rest of this year and next year you will only get a 45 day season ,running 08/16/2020 thru 09/30/2020. To bad, because we have been having great fishing all season( pic attached). Here is the link & info, hopefully they tweak it a bit before implementation.

*Marine Fisheries Commission moves toward commercial *
*and recreational flounder seasons*






*MOREHEAD CITY —* The N.C. Marine Fisheries Commission is moving toward implementing commercial and recreational flounder seasons to end overfishing and rebuild the overfished southern flounder stock.

The commission voted last week to accept the recommendations of the Division of Marine Fisheries in their entirety as its preferred management options for Draft Amendment 2 to the Southern Flounder Fishery Management Plan.

The division proposes a 62% reduction in southern flounder harvest (compared to 2017) in North Carolina this year and a 72% reduction in harvest beginning in 2020 to be achieved through commercial and recreational season closures. The division also proposes yardage and time restrictions for gill nets and prohibiting the use of puncturing devices, such as gaffs, in the pound net fishery.

The specific Marine Fisheries Commission preferred management options can be found on the southern flounder information page on the division’s website.

Draft Amendment 2 to the Southern Flounder Fishery Management Plan is now in the departmental and legislative review portion of the fishery management plan process.

The commission is scheduled to vote on final approval of the draft amendment and its management measures at its Aug. 21-23 meeting. If approved, the management measures would become effective immediately following the meeting and stay in place until adoption and implementation of Amendment 3 to the Southern Flounder Fishery Management Plan, scheduled for completion in 2021.

Southern flounder is one of three main species of flounder landed on the North Carolina coast. The other two species are summer flounder and Gulf flounder.

Reductions in harvest are required because a 2019 South Atlantic Southern Flounder Stock Assessment found that southern flounder is overfished and overfishing is occurring throughout the region (North Carolina through the eastern coast of Florida). Overfished means the population is too small. Overfishing means the removal rate is too high.

North Carolina law mandates that fishery management plans include measures to end overfishing within two years of adoption and rebuild the stock to achieve sustainable harvest within 10 years of adoption of a fishery management plan.


Link to proposal's

http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...169848&folderId=29540849&name=DLFE-140729.pdf


----------



## Saugeyefisher

slab nabbit said:


> This has been in the works since February. Read the proposal for NC. It will be finalized at the 08/21-23 meeting. It will probably close Flounder the rest of this year and next year you will only get a 45 day season ,running 08/16/2020 thru 09/30/2020. To bad, because we have been having great fishing all season( pic attached). Here is the link & info, hopefully they tweak it a bit before implementation.
> 
> *Marine Fisheries Commission moves toward commercial *
> *and recreational flounder seasons*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MOREHEAD CITY —* The N.C. Marine Fisheries Commission is moving toward implementing commercial and recreational flounder seasons to end overfishing and rebuild the overfished southern flounder stock.
> 
> The commission voted last week to accept the recommendations of the Division of Marine Fisheries in their entirety as its preferred management options for Draft Amendment 2 to the Southern Flounder Fishery Management Plan.
> 
> The division proposes a 62% reduction in southern flounder harvest (compared to 2017) in North Carolina this year and a 72% reduction in harvest beginning in 2020 to be achieved through commercial and recreational season closures. The division also proposes yardage and time restrictions for gill nets and prohibiting the use of puncturing devices, such as gaffs, in the pound net fishery.
> 
> The specific Marine Fisheries Commission preferred management options can be found on the southern flounder information page on the division’s website.
> 
> Draft Amendment 2 to the Southern Flounder Fishery Management Plan is now in the departmental and legislative review portion of the fishery management plan process.
> 
> The commission is scheduled to vote on final approval of the draft amendment and its management measures at its Aug. 21-23 meeting. If approved, the management measures would become effective immediately following the meeting and stay in place until adoption and implementation of Amendment 3 to the Southern Flounder Fishery Management Plan, scheduled for completion in 2021.
> 
> Southern flounder is one of three main species of flounder landed on the North Carolina coast. The other two species are summer flounder and Gulf flounder.
> 
> Reductions in harvest are required because a 2019 South Atlantic Southern Flounder Stock Assessment found that southern flounder is overfished and overfishing is occurring throughout the region (North Carolina through the eastern coast of Florida). Overfished means the population is too small. Overfishing means the removal rate is too high.
> 
> North Carolina law mandates that fishery management plans include measures to end overfishing within two years of adoption and rebuild the stock to achieve sustainable harvest within 10 years of adoption of a fishery management plan.
> 
> 
> Link to proposal's
> 
> http://portal.ncdenr.org/c/document...169848&folderId=29540849&name=DLFE-140729.pdf


This is what I was talking bout. Thanks for sharing.
Slab nabbit,you live down there?


----------



## slab nabbit

No we don't live there, but we own a place in Hatteras Village and spend 50 to 60 days there a year. It's a shame, because the flounder have been great since May. Will be heading down at the end of August to do some Wahoo fishing and hopefully get in some more flounder if it's not closed by then.


----------



## NCbassattack

Its true. I called Marine Fisheries and they told me it's going to affect ALL three flounder species. Oh well. Amazing since they seem so plentiful this year..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

NCbassattack said:


> Its true. I called Marine Fisheries and they told me it's going to affect ALL three flounder species. Oh well. Amazing since they seem so plentiful this year..


Your not lieing! Every report I'm seeing from the area have a few bruisers mixed in!


----------



## NCbassattack

My thing is, why close fishing for the other two species?


----------



## NCbassattack

slab nabbit said:


> No we don't live there, but we own a place in Hatteras Village and spend 50 to 60 days there a year. It's a shame, because the flounder have been great since May. Will be heading down at the end of August to do some Wahoo fishing and hopefully get in some more flounder if it's not closed by then.


Closing August 23rd..


----------



## slab nabbit

To bad, it had been a great season. Still be plenty of Blues,Trout,Drum and Spanish around. We'll also keep busy offshore( wahoo is heating up) . Plus we also like to do some deep dropping for Snowy's and some Blueline's. Go get them flattie''s while you can, good luck.


----------



## NCbassattack

If we have to, we can go to the waters just across the state line in SC.


----------



## ress

While your in SC spin on over to the West end of the state for some football action! lol


----------



## NCbassattack

Boy, you Clemson fans..lol


----------



## Muddy

I’m jealous. If I wanted to retire in NC around the outer banks/Pamlico sound and find some what affordable housing with water access and good multi species fishing, what areas would you recommend?


----------



## slab nabbit

Wish I could help, but not sure if "affordable" and "water access" go together in NC. Good luck with your search


----------



## K gonefishin

You catching flounder in the sound? I'm heading to Kill devil Hills friday for vacation, plan on doing some daily fishing.


----------



## Tinknocker1

ress said:


> While your in SC spin on over to the West end of the state for some football action! lol


looks like your ready to hit somebody after all them 2 a day's ress lol


----------



## NCbassattack

Big drum from the Pamlico..


----------



## ress

Nice fish! How long does it take to land a fish that size?


----------



## NCbassattack

Better pack your lunch, can tell you that. Those things pull like a freight train..


----------



## NCbassattack

Muddy said:


> I’m jealous. If I wanted to retire in NC around the outer banks/Pamlico sound and find some what affordable housing with water access and good multi species fishing, what areas would you recommend?


Go to North Topsail Island. Near where the New River inlet is, near the USMC base. Great fishing..


----------



## NCbassattack

Oh.Almost forgot. My boy got another one there. Are you watching, Louisiana?


----------



## 1more

Heading to Venice on the 22nd of September!


----------



## NCbassattack

Go tear 'em up!


----------



## slab nabbit

*N.C. Marine Fisheries Commission statement (8/23/19):* The N.C. Marine Fisheries Commission adopted the Southern Flounder Fishery Management Plan Amendment 2 as proposed by the Division of Marine Fisheries, giving the director of the Division of Marine Fisheries flexibility with the commercial and recreational seasons so long as they meet the statutorily required harvest reductions.

The Division of Marine Fisheries anticipates issuing a proclamation next week that closes the commercial and recreational season around *Sept. 4.*

Still got a few days to put some in the freezer. We are in Hatteras now , will see how it goes. Best of luck!


----------



## NCbassattack

storm out at sea should rattle their cages and get them eating..


----------



## Tangled Web

Now you did it. Big Pine Key is calling !


----------



## Doboy

MUDDY
*"If I wanted to retire in NC around the outer banks/Pamlico sound and find some what affordable housing with water access and good multi species fishing, what areas would you recommend?"*




NCbassattack said:


> Go to North Topsail Island. Near where the New River inlet is, near the USMC base. Great fishing..



Yep,,, I totally agree,,,, I love that place. Anywhere up the NEW RIVER would work, for me.
A couple of years back, I did a ton of searching for a place within walking distance of the New,,,,
There was a slew of houses with large enough lots for 3-4 vehicles & boat trailers. ;>)
I found one that I wanted bad,,,,, a very nice, large mobile home/ trailer that was mounted up on stilts,,,, lots of parking underneath.
If you would be interested in the 'NEW' backwaters area,,,, I'd be more than glad to send you a map.? (my fishing, netting & wading areas included. ;>)
Good Luck


----------



## Muddy

T


Doboy said:


> MUDDY
> *"If I wanted to retire in NC around the outer banks/Pamlico sound and find some what affordable housing with water access and good multi species fishing, what areas would you recommend?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,,, I totally agree,,,, I love that place. Anywhere up the NEW RIVER would work, for me.
> A couple of years back, I did a ton of searching for a place within walking distance of the New,,,,
> There was a slew of houses with large enough lots for 3-4 vehicles & boat trailers. ;>)
> I found one that I wanted bad,,,,, a very nice, large mobile home/ trailer that was mounted up on stilts,,,, lots of parking underneath.
> If you would be interested in the 'NEW' backwaters area,,,, I'd be more than glad to send you a map.? (my fishing, netting & wading areas included. ;>)
> Good Luck


Thanks, Im going to look at that area. I'm still 10-12 years out on making the move, but I've started the search! I've fished the Outer Banks before and had a good time.


----------

